# hackery.



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Does it work?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Does it work?


Yep found this in a cabinet I was meant to be cutting over and feeding an out of scope area so needs to be retained but cabinet gone.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Damn it feels good to be a gangster.


----------

